# Best Buy To Sell iPod!!!!!!!!!!!



## wdw_ (Sep 3, 2002)

Check out this News.com article:



> *iPod to reach the masses*
> By Joe Wilcox
> Staff Writer, CNET News.com
> September 3, 2002, 8:16 AM PT
> ...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 3, 2002)

I nearly fell out of my chair when I stumbled on this news....

Best Buy... carrying Apple products???
Did hell just freze over or something? 

Alto I seriously doubt I'd buy an iPod from Best Buy, it's sure going to get people to stop and look at them for sure!

Hopefully this means that Best Buy will eventually start carrying other products (hardware, computers, software?).


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 3, 2002)

an interesting point... it will definitely offer be nice to see mac
products in a variety of places.


----------



## Trip (Sep 3, 2002)

I sure wish I could find an iPod for $200 or so.


----------



## Wilsonium (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *I nearly fell out of my chair when I stumbled on this news....
> 
> Best Buy... carrying Apple products???
> ...



What's wrong with buying an iPod from Best Buy? Apple will be controling the prices so it's the same as anywhere else. We should be supporting the mainstream retail consumer electronics stores decision to carry Apple products otherwise we'll never see more than this. Curious thought though... Best Buy's employee discount is cost +5%... I wonder what they'll be paying for them wholesale.

Cheers
Don


----------



## Sogni (Sep 3, 2002)

Don't get me wrong - I have NOTHING against Best Buy (well, there was this time where I went through 3 defective scanners in 4 days - but I've forgiven them for that)...

It's just that, well - there's two Best Buys near me, and there are two Apple Stores... which one would you rather go to when buying Apple products?

Everything Apple = Apple Store!
Everything Else (Sony Playstation 2) = Best Buy!


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I sure wish I could find an iPod for $200 or so.  *



Yes. And iMacs 17" LCD for 699$. Or a Mercedes S for 19'999$. Or Adobe Photoshop for free. Hmm... What else can I think of... Well: "You're a iWhiner!"


----------



## Trip (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Yes. And iMacs 17" LCD for 699$. Or a Mercedes S for 19'999$. Or Adobe Photoshop for free. Hmm... What else can I think of... Well: "You're a iWhiner!"  *



An iWhiner? Excuse me?! You just called Apple's #1 fan a iWhiner?!?!?! *pokes fryke* are you on drugs?!


----------



## edX (Sep 3, 2002)

hey fryke, to be fair to trip, he never said it had to be new or even working. 

but i will take one of those imacs for $699 when they magically appear


----------



## Trip (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey fryke, to be fair to trip, he never said it had to be new or even working.  *



I actually really won't mind if it's missing the screen! I'm only going to use it as an external HD.  lol!


----------



## Jason (Sep 3, 2002)

comparitive to other mp3 players the ipod, you must admit is a tad expensive

but all of apple's hardware is like that so whats new 

i want an ibook and an ipod sometime, just aint gonna happen anytime soon

now back ontopic 

i think its great that best buy is going to carry the ipod, i would like to see limited apple products in more general stores (like compusa does their apple display, maybe even less) just something little, with some cool visuals, not nessacarily for sales, but just for exposure, which is probably more important


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 3, 2002)

i bought my ipod about 3 months ago, so maybe i'm behind, but how is it a tad expensive compared to others? i think it is worth paying an extra 50-100 bucks for firewire, huge HD, and spiffy design. i do wish I could take it mountain biking or something, but wait...all I do is sit at this screen all day...

did i mention firewire?


----------



## My Arrows Aim (Sep 3, 2002)

the ipod is not expensive at all - when you are strictly comparing stats and features... there is no doubt in my mind that the ipod is worth twice as much as the other sh*t out there (nomad/minidisc/etc.)

BUT

as a lifestyle product, and next to my more "needed" products, $400 is a lot of money to pay for a convenience such as portable music...  i NEED the $400 much more than i need to listen to music whilst skateboarding -   i have bills to pay, just like everyone else... 

IN SUMMARY

for a large majority of people (lower-middle-class income?) $400 puts the ipod just barely out of reach.. Remember how many people bought one of those first black Sony discman's that hit $199?  That's the price point that Apple needs to bring this puppy in for the kill... 

In a few years digital media is going to be so standard that even your parents will just accept it as the new "format" of choice: "oh dear, time to change all of our movies and music over to the new standard, and repay hollywood and the riaa $19 a whack to buy the Sinatra album for the 4th time....remember vinyl honey?"


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *i bought my ipod about 3 months ago, so maybe i'm behind, but how is it a tad expensive compared to others? i think it is worth paying an extra 50-100 bucks for firewire, huge HD, and spiffy design. i do wish I could take it mountain biking or something, but wait...all I do is sit at this screen all day...
> 
> did i mention firewire? *



so nothing out there has firewire, as big of hd etc?

lets look at one other example...

creative nomad jukebox 3 (20gb version)

now i'll just go through some pros and cons and not have an opinion any more since i seem to get shot down whenever i have even the slightest of anti-mac opinion  (remember im pro computer no matter what it is, i just dont think everything is perfect so i find faults in everything not just whatever platform i dont use )

feel free to correct me on any of this as i dont have either product

Creative Juke Box

-Plays mp3, WAV and WMA (normal stuff)

-20gb storage (on par with apples offering)

-Back Lit LCD screen (very usefull at night)

-has both firewire and usb connectivity (not everyone has firewire, or usb, so it has more of an open option IMO)

-10.5 oz total weight (like 3 or 4 oz heavier than the sleek ipod, so its a little large)

-2 battery bays for total of 22hrs playback time (11 each, pretty long play back time IMO, longer than the ipod i think)

-i hear it has 4 port stereo for hook up to better sound systems (cant seem to find that spec myself currently)

-optical line in (allowing for direct recording from multiple sources)

-no built in "copy protection" (meaning you are free to put your mp3s on whatever computer you wish, whether its a bad or a good thing is up to you)


Apple Ipod in essence is more compatible with mac features, holds only one battery, looks better, is lighter and sleeker, is more expensive, dual port stereo, copy protection built in, and from what ive seen no back light (dont know)

the catch with all this? the 20gb ipod is 100 dollars more expensive, its features are less extensive IMO (for my uses)...

so IMO the ipod is not as good as deal as the jukebox (let alone a couple other players out there)

(waits for flames and cussing to begin at me )


----------



## My Arrows Aim (Sep 4, 2002)

itunes vs. nomad, besides the obvious size advantage

both have backlit displays

20 min skip vs. 7 min

6.5oz vs 10.5oz + batteries (i imagine the battery is quite heavy)

itunes, contacts, calender vs. creative playcenter (?)

bootable firewire drive vs. file storage requires proprietery pc software to mount

IMO IMO IMO

the Nomad is too big to really be called portable, unless you wear balloon pants ala MC Hammer

IMO IMO IMO

USB is not any kind of advantage, WMA is blech, line-in is debatable, 4-port stereo? what is this, 1978 with quadrophonics? does MP3 even support anything besides stereo? doubt it.

just throwing logs...


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2002)

for me, for the price i would buy one, you would buy the other

for me, if the prices were the same, i would probably get an ipod, but 100 bucks extra aint worth it for me for two that are pretty damned similar for my uses 

and yeah i have pretty damned big pockets, i can fit my portable cd player in them, i think the jukebox is smaller than that so yeah 

mc hammer was the man!!

2 legit! w00t!


----------



## Dime5150 (Sep 4, 2002)

I remember walking into Circuit City and seeing the Cube. Now they have no mac stuff. damn them. damn them.

hehe


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 5, 2002)

Absoluetly hate Best Buy...I never go there...OTOH I get _*excited*_ everytime I walk into the Apple section at CompUSA.

Does Apple put subliminal messages into their computers?  I swear I am sexually attracted to Macs.

Seriously.

Nah...just kidding...but I know somebody who is...


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *Absoluetly hate Best Buy...I never go there...OTOH I get *excited* everytime I walk into the Apple section at CompUSA.
> 
> Does Apple put subliminal messages into their computers?  I swear I am sexually attracted to Macs.
> ...




shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

